# Pearson 34 PHRF rating



## Alegria110 (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone else out there race a Pearson 34? Currently we have a PHRF base rating of 144 with the +6 for recreational roller furling - we also get a +3 for the 135 jib 

Anyone else have different experience? How many crew do you sail with?


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Pearson 34s rate from 144 (PHRF NE) to 153 (PHRF LE). Average between 144 and 147.


----------

